# Unusual 12volt Socket



## rugchucker (Jun 12, 2009)

As you can see, the 12 volt socket in this panel, which also includes a light switch to the left and the step switch on the right, on my Laika 57S is not like the usual two types that are normally available through dealers and accessory shops.

My question is: does anyone have a plug to fit this or know of where I could get one?

I'm a new member so please be gentle!!

Des


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

It looks rather like the basic Caravan plug is required. Towsure sell them as do most caravan stockists.
Sorry about delayed response but for some reason, perhaps the photograph, it has been difficult to see your thread.

Alan


----------



## rugchucker (Jun 12, 2009)

*unusual socket*

Thanks for your reply Alan, unfortunately it is definitely not either of the two basic types available. I have asked outdoorbits and they couldnt help.

Des


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

never seen one of those before. A quick Google image search didn't reveal anything. Plenty of straight or angled plugs with blade pins but not a mix of the two!


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

Might be a personally imported van? Might be worth changing the socket to UK spec anyway?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

sorry can't help, in all my dealings over the years in vehicle electrics I've not seen a socket like it.


----------



## rugchucker (Jun 12, 2009)

Looks like I have got a strange one!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you checked with the dealer about this, or contacted the maker.
Is there a brand name on the inside of the unit.

cabby


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As someone has said, contact Swift but my guess (after looking at several hundred plugs an sockets) is that it specific for a single 12v unit and not on sale generally.
Although it may not be so easy to change the unit, it will at least allow you to use the socket.
The latest sockets being used are Hella type which are superior to the old ciggy lighter sockets.

Alan


----------



## GordonBennet (Sep 22, 2010)

rosalan said:


> The latest sockets being used are Hella type which are superior to the old ciggy lighter sockets.
> 
> Alan


Interesting; not heard that. How are they superior? Is it worth changing my cig lighter type?


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I had an unusual 12v socket on my van. As it was just one I found it easier to change the socket for a ciggy one rather than change my plugs or have an adapter. 

Looking at yours I am not so sure how easy that would be.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

I think I would e mail a copy of your picture to the manufacturer and ask them where to get a plug to suit, then you can make a short extension with a female cigarette type of fitting on the other end which you can just plug in, I have the normal 2 pin 12 volt and have made a short extension that will take a cigarette type of plug for the tom tom, that way it is not being knocked out of the cab socket when folk walk past, or do they do some replacement socket that fits a ready available plug.

As others I have never seen anything that resembles what you show,

ray.


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

That's a really weird socket,I think you'd be better of changing the entire switch assembly,must be something you could modify,hope you find something suitable.


----------



## rugchucker (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for your replies.

Looks like I have found a job for myself!! Now all Ive got to do is get to the back of it. Patience and a new brain would seem to be called for. :roll: 

I will try emailing Laika again, I might try translating it to Italian with google as they havent replied to my last email.

It would have been nice to keep it original though.

Des


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You would get a quicker response if you asked a Laiker dealer to find out for you. they would Fax the factory or tech dept in Italy for you.

have you contacted Southdown motorhomes in Portsmouth, You do not show your location in your details so they may be a million miles away from you. they are dealers for Laika I seem to recall.


cabby


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

cabby said:


> You would get a quicker response if you asked a Laiker dealer to find out for you. they would Fax the factory or tech dept in Italy for you.
> 
> have you contacted Southdown motorhomes in Portsmouth, You do not show your location in your details so they may be a million miles away from you. they are dealers for Laika I seem to recall.
> 
> cabby


And these people?
http://www.laikaclub.com/


----------



## rugchucker (Jun 12, 2009)

I have just realised that my profile was showing my previous van. No wonder I have confused a few people.

I have updated it now, apologies to those I had scratching their heads.

  

Des


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi


I have never seen a socket exactly like that and an internet search draws a blank, so what to do? 

If you are able, and like a challenge and as it is 12 volts I think I would have a go at making a plug and attaching a more normal cigar socket on a fly lead ..... or alter/modify the socket that is part of the existing switch plate by fitting a more normal two pin 12v socket of the type available in accessory shops.



Mike


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Or bare wires with matchsticks :? 

tony


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not sure what the item is to the right of the odd socket (as pictured below), but if that is a fuse link could it be relocated elsewhere?

Is the space to the right of the switch for the step just a blanked off area? If so, could the parts be disassembled and moved to the right to give a bigger space to use for a socket such as the cigarette lighter type?

I wonder whether a socket like this could be adapted/used to replace the single odd socket?

http://www.caravan-accessory-shops....N-MOTORHOME-BOAT-12V-2-PIN-SOCKET-BEIGE-BLACK

it is available in black....

Assuming of course, that Laika do not come back with an answer....

Dave


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I've always found that looking on the back of the component often turns up a maker's name or mark that can be used to identify something like that.

Knowing the propensity of the Australians for having angled pins on the phone and electricity plugs, I'd start with Clipsal.

Peter


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

It's almost as if the thing is showing an electric step in the down position, and also in the up position............


----------



## rugchucker (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi the fuse is for the steps and the switch on the right is for their operation.

It looks like I will have to wire in an accessory socket elsewhere and just leave that alone.

The matchsticks and bare wires takes me back, but SWMBO would probably freak out if I tried it nowadays :lol: 

Des


----------



## onnilucky (May 21, 2013)

Could it be for a remote control lead to operate the step whilst under the van maintaining it :?:


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

I can't help with your socket, but have to tell you it is VERY difficult to access this thread due to your initial photo flashing on & off when trying to do so. I found it impossible from the index, but managed to access from the electrical forum. 
I don't know if it is the way you have uploaded your photo, or something peculiar to the forum software, but I think it has probably limited the number of people able to read your thread & thus limited the number of replies.
You're not on your own with this problem, I've seen it with other posts previously. Very annoying when it happens, though :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Rigchucka

I have a feeling that you will probally find that the polished steel cover will just come off if its flexed apart. Or it may be stuck on. This will leave the grey backing plate with all the swtiched on and you will probally find that the switched now have screws revealed enabling you to take them out and replace the whole thing with some common switches.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

emmbeedee, are you sure it is not your computer, I have not seen or had any flashing anywhere at all on this thread, including the original post.has anyone else had this.

cabby


----------



## rugchucker (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi I'm going to have a delve tomorrow to see if the wiring gives me any clues.

Can't help with the flashing images. I'm married so not allowed to look at anything flashing!! Lol

Des


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

cabby said:


> emmbeedee, are you sure it is not your computer, I have not seen or had any flashing anywhere at all on this thread, including the original post.has anyone else had this.
> 
> cabby


It's a brand new computer (HP255) running Windows 8.1, with Chrome as the browser. I'll see what happens if I try to access the thread on other computers. 
When I say "flashing", I mean the photo image is alternately appearing & disappearing, very rapidly. This seems to prevent access to the thread. Once I have accessed the thread, (from the electrical forum or elsewhere), all appears as normal. Very strange. Maybe it's a bug?


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

cabby said:


> emmbeedee, are you sure it is not your computer, I have not seen or had any flashing anywhere at all on this thread, including the original post.has anyone else had this.
> 
> cabby


I get this problem, it's due to the photo being too big and when it pops up in preview as you run your mouse pointer over the link it obscures the link.
Maybe if you have a pop up blocker running you don't get it
I find it worse on my ipad than macbook.

James


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When I had a problem with our Laika I emailed this person, [email protected]

She (Angela) was extremely helpful, I got drawings and all kinds of help from her, if she didn't have the answer, she knew where to get it.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Kev, be careful what you post:

"Angela, she knew where to get it."

Lucky lady! :evil5:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> Kev, be careful what you post:
> 
> "Angela, she knew where to get it."
> 
> Lucky lady! :evil5:


:roll: behave pips old son, or we'll have to adjust your meds again


----------

